# Types of fuel used



## 1930 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am getting conflicting opinions on what fuel I should be using in my equipment, I have always up until this point used the cheapest gas I could buy, 87 octane but after recently having an issue with my weedwacker and having to disassemble/clean out the carb and then putting the very same octane fuel back in it only to still have issues not fully corrected until I replaced that 87 with a 93 octane I am confused. 

I have been told that I should not be using a 93 in a two cycle trimmer but for me it made a big improvement in performance, acceleration is instant while sluggish with the 87. 

Should I be using two different octane fuels depending on variety of equipment? Thanks


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

if changing from 87 to 91 or 93.. equals a small vacuum leak or part blockage in the carb... or carb not adjusted correctly.

to take advantage of 91 or 93... you need to change the timing. 
most lawn equipment you can NOT change the timing.

but 93 can reduce vapor lock in hot weather...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I always try to use 93 in my small engines, 2 and 4 cycle, they run better. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been using Non-Oxygenated (no Ethanol which is 91 octane where I get it) in my sm engines for years and have had no fuel related issues. The advantage of Non-Oxygenated fuel, is reduced potential for moisture contamination of the fuel, resulting in fuel separation and corrision. Non-Oxyegenated fuel also last longer in storage. I had Non-Oxygenated fuel in an old Lawn Boy tiller for over 3 years and it started everytime. Non-Oxygenated fuel is usually .15-.20 cents higher per gallon. A few things you can do if you cannot find or want to pay the higher price of Non-Oxygenated fuel is, buy only as much fuel that you would use in a few weeks. Ethonol based fuel that sits around, can chemically decompose in as little as two weeks. Add a fuel stabilizer to the fuel.
Deposits and corrosion are not the only reasons Alcohol is hard on todays sm engines. Alcohol causes an engine to run hotter and is damaging to seals, gaskets and diaphrams. 
Sm engines are easily ruined by bad fuel because these engines lack the sophisticated computer controlled ignitions found in vehicles now days. The Alcohol can cause the fuel to ignite at the wrong time in the combustion sequence and riun parts. Usually the piston is the first to go. 
I would try to find a place that sells Non-Oxy fuel and use it in all your sm engines. I think it is worth the extra $$$.


----------



## 1930 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, its interesting to read the different experiences.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

An exellent topic,thanks for bringing it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

1930 said:


> I have been told that I should not be using a 93 in a two cycle trimmer but for me it made a big improvement in performance, acceleration is instant while sluggish with the 87.
> 
> Should I be using two different octane fuels depending on variety of equipment? Thanks


As the manufacturer has a recommended min. octane rating for their engines, it would be wise to follow the owner's manual. MOST 2-stroke engines made for many years have REQUIRED the use of 89 or better octane due to the higher compression. As you have noted how much better they run on higher octane fuel, you have confirmed what the Mfg. engineering dept. already knew. Many of the newer 2-stroke engines are of "strato" design and operate more efficiently, to the point that the SAVINGS more than pays for the difference to use the required higher octane fuel so there's no reason to go with regular octane.

Engine damage can result in various forms from insufficient octane. Detonation, pre-ignition, piston ring relaxation from overheating, stuck rings, to name a few. IF YOU BUY regular for instance, and phase separation occurs, and the alcohol in it absorbs moisture, now the octane rating has dropped 3 or 4 points. THAT can really wreak havoc.

I don't know where you can buy non-MTBE or non-alcohol fuel as rentahusband suggests other than the PRE-MIX you can buy in a can such as Stihl Moto-Mix, Tool-Fuel(SEF) etc., OR a local racetrack. All over-the-road fuel in the US must have alcohol in it.

As for 93 octane fuel, it won't hurt an engine, but it actually may not work being too high an octane - we had trouble with a customer trying to run SEF fuel (94 octane) in cut-off saws. Wouldn't work. Switch fuel to pump gas mix, purged the carbs. and they ran fine.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Only two stations that I know of in my city sell non-oxy fuel, (no ethanol). Mainly because we are a central location for snowmobiling. I get it year round.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> Only two stations that I know of in my city sell non-oxy fuel, (no ethanol). Mainly because we are a central location for snowmobiling. I get it year round.


Lucky stiff. On the other hand, crap fuel brings us a lot of repairs, but it makes it hard on customer relations. I'd rather see people save money and buy additional products they need or back-ups, or expand their business which in the end grows our business as well. Most of our biz is commercial.

Since educating customers on the positives of using better fuel, correct or higher octane, better storage techniques both long and short, we've had a considerable reduction in carburetor failures and fuel-related issues brought in to us.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I should start telling people to use the non-oxy fuel, for improved trouble free performance. At times I feel that I am being dishonest by not telling those that regularly bring me carb issues to use non-oxy fuel, but some would rather not pay the extra $$ for this fuel. I have an old McCulloch leaf blower at least 25 years old that started on the second pull after sitting since last fall. I contribute that to the non-oxy fuel.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I recieved an email from Jack's Small Engine yesterday which provided a link to a video from Husqvarna about ethanol fuel.
Very informative,if anyone is interested and can't find it I'll try to provide a link.


----------



## 1930 (Apr 14, 2013)

Don L said:


> I recieved an email from Jack's Small Engine yesterday which provided a link to a video from Husqvarna about ethanol fuel.
> Very informative,if anyone is interested and can't find it I'll try to provide a link.


I would like to see this if possible


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

It's a You Tube video,the only way this Luddite could find it was to go to Jack's Small Engine website and type "Ethanol" into the search box.It went right to the video.:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is the Husqvarna video on YouTube about ethanol usage -


----------



## coheed9867 (Jun 4, 2013)

im worried to do that


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

coheed9867 said:


> im worried to do that


I assume you mean worried about using ethanol,I am too.
I use ethanol in my daily driver since a lot of times I travel too far to make it home without refueling and do'nt have time to try to find non ethanol fuel and it won't be in my tank long.
I pay an extra $.25 a gallon for ethanol free fuel for my hot rod Chevy truck,my four wheeler and all my mowers,tiller,trimmer,generators and chain saws.I still use fuel stabilizer in all my equipment and drain my fuel system and run it dry before storing for extended periods.
I did'nt realize I was fortunate to be able to buy ethanol free fuel,I just complained about having to pay extra to not get something that dose'nt belong in our fuel in the first place.
We have a very popular atv trail system here(Wolf Pen Gap)and the world headquarters of the Christian Motorcycle Association along with a lot of hot rodders and performance automotive parts manufactures.That may explain why ethanol free fuel is still available here,I just assumed I could buy it anywhere if I want'ed to hunt for it.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don L and Rentahusband....
Shut up already. You and your "we don't have any f***ing alcohol in our atv/snowmobile fuel." *Well LA TEE DA! *Goddamn hillbillies, rubbing it in...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Even I am subject to a bit of neglect...had to rebuild the somewhat (alcohol induced) corroded carb. on my redmax trimmer. Have switched to Stihl Motomix as I don't use the trimmer that often. Will probably treat all my equipment with it come storage time, to ge rid of that pesky alky.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

paulr44 said:


> Don L and Rentahusband....
> Shut up already. You and your "we don't have any f***ing alcohol in our atv/snowmobile fuel." *Well LA TEE DA! *Goddamn hillbillies, rubbing it in...


LMAO:lolang New Joisey Yankees.:wave:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don L said:


> LMAO:lolang New Joisey Yankees.:wave:


Almost peed my pants after reading that! Think I ruptured my spleen.


----------

